
George Lucas: The Wizard of ‘Star Wars’ (1977) - throw0101a
https://www.rollingstone.com/movies/movie-news/george-lucas-the-wizard-of-star-wars-2-232011/
======
throw0101a
Hadn't heard of this before:

> _I put some of my own money in_ [American] Graffiti _, we were trying to
> finance it and operate at the same time, and I had been borrowing money from
> Francis Ford Coppola, my lawyers, my parents and everybody I knew. I really
> had to get a movie off the ground. And I had worked on_ Apocalypse Now _for
> four years. I was supposed to do it right after_ THX [1138] _. Francis
> finally bought the property back. We did everything we could to get it off
> the ground, but nobody would go for it._

